# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Trading Awareness! [How to minimize the risks of being scammed!]

## DiamondStarFall

*Hi all! just thought i would like to share tis. hopefully its useful to some. Seasoned users should had already know most/all of these.xD 


1)Always check thru the person's previous posts or threads as it can tell ya something abt him/find possible warnings. [Might take ya a few mins more but better be safe than to be sry! =)]


2)Check the Forum/Skype name/other details on forum or search engines. 


3)Take Caution when the last post of the person is quite awhile ago.(the AC Might be hacked) [Might only nt in all cases!]*


*4)Take Caution of New User posting Threads wif doubtful website! use ur spidey sense! [no offense to legit new users!]*


*5) Misconception- the person is paying me first and leaving a note saying he wont chargeback, i should be safe?
No, Unfortunately not, Chargebacks/Unauthorized Claims can still occurs with the more commonly used payment methods like Paypal/Money Bookers.*


*6)DO NOT accept a Trade if the contact details are different from what is being listed in Buyer/Seller's Thread even tho ya received a pm/code from the Buyer/Seller's AC. The pm/Code just acts as an additional deterrence to the scammer,it is nt 100% safe. If the scammer is willing to go thru the extra mile, ya will be facing a* 
 (Diamondstarfall is a scammer, evidence inside)* Double-Sided Scam*


*Scenario as below~* 




> XXX
> Fake XXX
> Fake DSF
> DSF
> 
> Fake DSF talks to XXX, asks XXX to post 'talking to you'
> Fake XXX talks to DSF, asks him to reply to his 'talking to you'
> Fake DSF then shows XXX the reply, XXX ofcourse thinks its legit.



*7)Also, i would like to suggest to only consider a pm wif the quote of a part of the skype conversation in the pm as a valid pm, which would unlikely to have the same entire skype conversation if he wasnt the person ya r speaking wif.  It would be way harder for the impersonator to pull off a scam!*


*8.)Lastly to ensure safe trade, the most impt thing is to Pls check tat ya had added the correct skype of the Buyer/Seller or if a Buyer/Seller adds ya check the real skype name* [*Real Skype Name*]
*
Just an Example*



*Like shown in the SS, put the cursor over and make sure it shows "diamondstarfall" or right click profile to see the Real Skype Name after adding as shown below.* 




*The high-lighted Area will show the Real Skype Name![its important to check that they dun come with extra "." + "," and any other symbol!* 




*Trade Safely & Enjoy!*

----------


## CreativeXtent

Thanks for the little guide, people do not watch their own ass enough these day  :Smile:  + rep for the help

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Thanks for the little guide, people do not watch their own ass enough these day  + rep for the help


ya r welcome!  :Big Grin:  we r all learning everyday~ xD

----------


## Razor33

Nice guide bro, i hope many newcomers will read this b4 they start trading ^^. +2 rep from me!

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Nice guide bro, i hope many newcomers will read this b4 they start trading ^^. +2 rep from me!


thanks! hopefully tis will help a little~  :Big Grin:

----------


## Watcher

*+5 Rep thanx for the guide*

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> *+5 Rep thanx for the guide*


thanks for reading! ^^

----------


## darkblizz

great guide. i learn something new about trading. thanks to people like DFS

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> great guide. i learn something new about trading. thanks to people like DFS


thanks for reading!  :Big Grin:

----------


## somaliasky

You forgot the most improtant one, Dont sell new account through paypal even though it`s a is small amount -_-

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> You forgot the most improtant one, Dont sell new account through paypal even though it`s a is small amount -_-


lol. spidey sense!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Firenova

nice man +++ rep

----------


## 1337pyro

+5 rep for this guide... just learned about this double-sided scam. thank you!

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> +5 rep for this guide... just learned about this double-sided scam. thank you!


thanks for reading! xD yea, it was some new kind of scam to me tat time. lol

----------


## Pumbas

Way to go diamond!This will probably prevent someone of getting scammed =D

----------


## Deimonx

Good guide, much appreciated +1

----------


## Cobra44

> nice man +++ rep


This guy repped you for your post and he is banned LOL(probably for scamming?)

Just found that hilarious

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Way to go diamond!This will probably prevent someone of getting scammed =D





> Good guide, much appreciated +1





> This guy repped you for your post and he is banned LOL(probably for scamming?)
> 
> Just found that hilarious


thanks for reading! lol he just said +rep only. but didnt do it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xshiki

Really appreciate this guide, Thank you for posting it

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Really appreciate this guide, Thank you for posting it


thanks for reading! xD

----------


## baanvast

Nice Guide Traded with him everything went smooth and fast

----------


## boian

Good guide!!

----------


## stalkk

great way to help new people dsf support!

----------


## chromeworld

+++ rep
thanks for the guide

----------


## gamefarm

thanks for the heads up. +3 rep.

----------


## limpice

Great Buyer As All Ways!!!  :Wink:

----------


## deadlywario0

great guy always sell to him, can't add more rep :,( but always legit and I always get paid! What more can you ask for?

----------


## antondetablan

Fast and easy trading. smoooooooth.... and smile! always vote buy trade with dsf thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## JMB

Good guide. Quick/easy trading. +

----------


## lechris29

good,very useful

----------


## jjmicmic

> You forgot the most improtant one, Dont sell new account through paypal even though it`s a is small amount -_-


I don't get it? please explain.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Well written, +rep. Double sided scam was new to me.

----------


## DavidO1

Nice one! Thanks!

----------


## Xetro

Good Buyer ! A++.

----------


## TheExchanger

Useful Topic , Thanks for Sharing

----------


## lordangelo1019

thanks for guide +2 rep

----------


## Pr3cious

Because of the "Double sided scam", when people ask me to PM, I always copy the whole conversation instead of just "hi", this way they can see if they're talking to wrong person or not.

And good topic!

----------


## TheExchanger

Thanks for the awesome guide , would be useful for sure.

----------


## UNmergedwowacc

nice guide,helps a lot for everyone,i did most of them, and i think there are some things important when you are taking payment by paypal:
be aware of those unregistered paypal acc(pay by card directly) and unverified paypal acc, easy to get scammed by those guys,cause of stoken/hacked paypal acc ,or just prepared scam, they pay by credit card through paypal,they can call their card company to chargeback ,vitual item trade is not protected so money will be returned easilily.

----------


## don1bong

Insightful, thanks.. + rep

----------


## fluxvital

he is a perfect trader no problem !

----------


## cevaps

What if i ask the high reputated buyer to send me a pm like "Right now I'm talking with id:cevaps on the Skype, so this is not a double-sided scam."? Does it protect me from double-sided scam?  :Smile: 

Btw, whoever found this double-sided scam is the new age *****ian prince / 419. He's smart, lol.

----------


## Watcher

> Btw, whoever found this double-sided scam is the new age *****ian prince / 419. He's smart, lol.


*I would not call that smart. Just people are being stupid for falling for *****ian scam tricks. And double sided scams are same thing. If the guys that wanted to buy something actually checked the profile it would be easy to take out the impostors. By right clicking their name and going to show profile. There is no point in verifying on ownedcore and thinking you got the right person.*

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> What if i ask the high reputated buyer to send me a pm like "Right now I'm talking with id:cevaps on the Skype, so this is not a double-sided scam."? Does it protect me from double-sided scam? 
> 
> Btw, whoever found this double-sided scam is the new age *****ian prince / 419. He's smart, lol.





> *I would not call that smart. Just people are being stupid for falling for *****ian scam tricks. And double sided scams are same thing. If the guys that wanted to buy something actually checked the profile it would be easy to take out the impostors. By right clicking their name and going to show profile. There is no point in verifying on ownedcore and thinking you got the right person.*


*yea just like wat watcher mentioned, sometimes a normal pm like tis dosent helps!*

----------


## juicytuna

great advice, thanks!

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Always try to request a pm wif the quote of a part of the skype conversation in the pm as a valid pm from the buyer/seller, the pm would unlikely have the same entire skype conversation if he wasnt the person ya r speaking wif. It would be way harder for the impersonator to pull off a scam!*

----------


## Galithiel

Hey, I just developped a small website that could help completly prevent identity theft scam (fake skype accounts claiming they're a well known seller), if you find it intersting I created a thread here : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ownedcore.html

----------


## BofaDee

Great guide! ? He promised me 2100 for my account took my info changed all pws and never paid me

----------


## BofaDee

My mistake hes ok someone is impersonating him

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> Great guide! ? He promised me 2100 for my account took my info changed all pws and never paid me


*sry, as spoken on skype. i do nt use kik. its an imposter. its always important to confirm the identity on the forum. an imposter can claim to be anyone.*

----------

